# Embroidered Patches with Frayed Edges



## CowgirlsLoft (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,
Anyone know how to make or where to buy blank patches that have the frayed edges?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I would think most people make their own. Just need to digitize (or find) the shape you need in a wide satin stitch. Stitch your design and the satin edge. Then cut the fabric out wider by the width you want the frayed edges to be - and pull out threads. Not sure that I have seen frayed patches on offer.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We try not to have frayed edges but sometimes that is the 'style'. I would say any embroiderer can do twill and just cut around the edge and it will fray naturally.


----------



## CowgirlsLoft (Dec 6, 2016)

I wasn't sure if the twill would fray or if I had to use a different material. I have a request for the frayed edges. Seems like it's a 'style' now. Thanks for your reply. It was helpful.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Both poly and cotton will fray. If there is a glue backing it will retard the fraying but not eliminate it.


----------

